# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Altın Piyasasındaki Büyük Oyun

## bozok

*HABLEMİTOğLU BU üETENİN üSTüNE GİTMİşTİ*

 

12.12.2010 12:58

Son yıllarda altın fiyatları bugüne kadar görülmemiş şekilde arttı. Bunun bilinen sebepleri vardır . Altın fiyatlarının artma sebebi gittikçe altın cevherinin daha az çıkması ve dünyada doların değer kaybı, faizlerin düşük olması, dünya borsalarının beklenmedik iniş ve çıkışlar sergilemesi piyasada iyi para getiren yatırım enstrümanlarının kalmaması altın fiyatlarının artmasının görünen sebeplerindendir. Bir de herkesin anlatılmaya cesaret edemediği, spekülasyon ve kanunsuz oyunlar üzerine kurulu fazla gündeme getirilemeyen bir sebebi vardır.

Dünyada altın fiyatları her gün, Londra Altın Borsası’ndaki (LMBA) küçük bir odada belirleniyordu. Eylül 1919 ile Mayıs 2004 arası süren 85 yıl dünya finansını perde arkasından yönlendiren İngiliz Rothschild ailesi (N.M Rothschilds & Sons) ileri gelenleri ile altın ticareti yapan 3 büyük bankanın uzmanlarıyla bir araya gelip fiyatları belirliyorlardı. şimdi de fazla bir şey değişmedi yine bir avuç kişi Londra’da altın fiyatlarını belirlemede söz sahibi. şimdi gelelim Hollywood filmlerine taş çıkartacak konumuza

*ALTIN PİYASASINDAKİ BüYüK OYUN*
Goldman Sach’ın Londra’daki şubesinde gümüş ve altın borsasında broker (borsa komisyoncusu) olarak görev yapan Andrew Maguire bu pazarda dönen spekülatif oyunlardan bıkarak bu pazarın bütün kirli çamaşırlarını, *ABD Kongresi kararıyla 1974 kurulan bu sektörü (Commodity Futures and Option Markets )**kontrol etmekle yükümlü kurum olan CFTC ‘ye (Commodity Futures Trading Commission) Kasım 2009’da şikayet eder.*

üzellikle gümüş borsasında JP Morgan Chase’in büyük spekülasyonlar yaptığını anlatır. Fakat CFTC bu konuda hiçbir önlem almaz altın ve gümüş borsalarındaki yapılan spekülasyonları seyreder. 3 şubat’da yine şikayette bulunarak 5 şubatta yine manipülasyon yapılacağı konusunda CFTC’yi bilgilendirir. Maguire’nin söylediklerinin gerçekleşmesi üzerine CFTC 25 Mart 2009’da bu konuda bir toplantı yaparak Soruşturma Komisyonu kurulur. Bu toplantıya katılıp belge sunmak ve olayları açıklamak isteyen Maguire’nin teklifi kabul edilmez. *Maguire yerine uzun zamandır altın borsası üzerinde yapılan spekülasyonları gündeme getiren Altın Anti Tekelcilik Hareketi ( Gold Anti Trust Action) Başkanı William Murphy toplantıya davet edilir.* Murphy’e yalnızca 5 dakika konuşma fırsatı verilir. Bu sırada bu toplantı televizyondan canlı verilmektedir. Fakat Murphy’nin beş dakikalık konuşması sırasında teknik bir arıza olur bu konuşma kayıtlara geçmez. Murphy konuşmasını tamamladıktan sonra teknik arıza giderilir, yayın devam eder. Komisyon göstermelik kurulduğundan Murphy’den belge dahi istenmez.

*ALTIN PİYASASINDAKİ OYUNLARI İFşA EDENLER KAZAYA KURBAN GİDİYORLAR*
CFTC toplantısında altın gümüş borsasındaki oynana kanunsuz oyunları CFTC’ye rapor eden Andrew Marguire’nin isminden bahsedilerek, kanunsuz bir şekilde afişe edilerek finans şirketlerinin boy hedefi haline getirilir. *Maguire’yi, Julian Assange gibi sözde bir suçlamayla tutuklayamayınca, küresel sermayenin-finans teröristlerinin tetikçileri vasıtasıyla defterini dürmeye çalışırlar.* Marguire Londra arabasıyla seyir halindeyken başka bir araba hızla arabasına çarpıp kaçar. Arabada bulunan eşi ve kendisi yaralanırlar. Fakat hastanede uzun tedaviden sonra hayatta kalırlar. *Kazayı görenler kazayı yapıp kaçan arabanın bunu kasten yaptığı konusunda hemfikirdirler.*

Bundan evvel de altın piyasasını iyi bilip bu sektörde yapılan oyunları rapor edenler bulunanlar her nedense bir kaza sonucu hayatlarını kaybediyorlardı. 

*Necip Hablemitoğlu’nun suikaste kurban gidişinin(2002) sebeplerinden biri de altın işleme rafinelerinin tekelini elinde tutan Almanya kaynaklı global altın piyasasındaki oyunların Türkiye ayağını* ortaya çıkardığı için olmuştur.

*ALTIN SERTİFİKASI İLE YAPILAN OYUNLAR*
Dünyanın en büyük Altın Borsası Londra’dadır ( London Bullion Market Association /LBMA), Bu oyunun ne büyük boyutlarda oynandığını çok az kişi biliyor. Mesela başta Londra olmak üzere global piyasalarda büyük miktarda altın sertifikası alınıp satılıyor. Altın fiyatları yükseldiği için ha bire bu sertifikalar basılıp borsaya sürülüp altın fiyatları şişirilerek büyük kazançlar sağlanıyor. Yakında bu da ‘Ponzi oyununa’ dönüşüp büyük bir balon olarak patlayacak. *Altın sertifikası alanların esas amacı en azından ellerindeki kağıtların maddi taşınabilir bir emtia karşılığı olması*. Yani bir nevi güvence. Altın sertifikaları kanuni olarak basıldığında bunun kasalarda altın külçe olarak karşılığı olması gerekiyor. Maalesef finansal tetikçi sahtekarların bununda suyunu çıkardıkları için elinde altın sertifikası tutup karşılığında altın almak isteyenlerin *yüzde 90’nı eli boş dönecek ya da ABD yine karşılıksız dolar basarak bu sertifikaların karşılığını ödeyerek bu rezaleti önlemeye çalışacak.* 

ABD Morgan Stanley 2007 yılında bir skandala imza atmıştı. şirket müşterilerine sertifika karşılığındaki altın külçenizi kasalarımızda tutuyoruz diye ekstra depolaması ücreti alıyordu. Aslında böyle külçe altının kasalarında olmadığı ortaya çıkınca milyonlarca dolar ceza ödemişti. Dünyada değerli metallerin işlem gördüğü borsa merkezlerinde büyük oyunlar oynanıyor.

IMF Eylül 2009 da 403.3 ton altın rezervini satmayı onayladı. Bu dünya rezervinin 8 de birine tekabül ediyordu. İngiltere 1999-2002 arası sahip olduğu altın rezervinin yarısını (395 ton) yapılan bütün uyarılara rağmen(1) sattı. Bunu büyük bir hata olduğunu sonradan anladı. İngiltere’ye bu büyük hatayı yaptıran politik manevranın arkasındaki güç neydi. İngiliz altınlarının büyük bir kısmı altın ve gümüş borsasında en büyük spekülasyonu yapmakla suçlanan JP Morgan Chase’e satıldı. *İngiliz halkının en az 6-7 milyar dolarını heba eden aktörlerin biri Tony Blair bir diğeri Gordon Brown’dır.* Tony Blair 2008 Haziran’ında JP Morgan Chase’e senelik 5 milyon dolarlık (2) maaş ile part time baş danışman olarak atandı. 

*KİMİ KİME şİKAYET EDİYORSUNUZ* 

Sözde bu tip borsaları, finansal piyasaları özellikle ABD’de kontrol etmek, düzenleme getirmek için kurulmuş olan SEC ve CFTC gibi kurumların başına hep küresel sermayenin adamları vardır ve bu kurumlarda dünyayı soymak için her türlü oyunu yapan küresel sermayenin kontrolü altındadırlar. Böyle olmasaydı küresel kriz oldukça zor olurdu.

Altın gümüş borsalarında oynanan oyunların şikayet edildiği kurum olam CFTC’nin başında Gary Gensler vardır. Gary Gensler yine bu piyasadaki en büyük oyunculardan olan Goldman Sachs’da yüksek kademelerde 18 yıl çalışmıştır. şimdi siz altın borsasının büyük oyuncularının adamlarının başında olduğu bir kuruluşa altın piyasasındaki oyunları şikayet etseniz ne olur. Hiçbir önlem alınmaz. şikayet edenin de bir an evvel defteri dürülür. Mesela ABD’de borsaları kontrol etmekle yükümlü SEC’in (Securities and Exchange Commission) Başkanı Mary Schapiro’nın da büyük sermaye gruplarıyla bağlantısı vardır. Kraft Food ve Duke Energy gibi dev şirketleri yönetim kurulu üyesi idi. şimdi size global finansın bu köşe başını tutan kurumların başkanlarının isimlerini verelim Obama’nın baş ekonomik danışmanı *Jared Bernstein ve ekonomik danışmanlarının büyük çoğunluğu, ABD Merkez Bankası (Federal Reserve) Benjamin Bernanke, SEC, Mary Schapario, CFTC, Gary Gensler, ABD Hazine Bakanı, Timothy Geithner yardımcısı David Cohen,(terörizm finansı departmanı) ABD Hazinesi üst yönetiminin büyük çoğunluğu, IMF, Dominique Strauss-Kahn, Dünya Bankası, Robert B. Zoellick AB Merkez Bankası, Jean-Claude Trichet, İngiltere Merkez Bankası,* Mervyn King, İngiltere Maliye Bakanı George Osborne…Bu liste böyle uzayıp gider, bu global finansın köşe başını tutan kurumların başında olanların ortak bir var. Lünoktası daha var. Lütfen onu da siz bulun. Gerçekten bu kadarı da tesadüf olamaz. Acaba bir avuç kişi bütün dünyayla göz göre göre dalga mı geçiyor, yoksa biz hayal mi görüyoruz? Bu sorunun cevabını da size bırakıyorum. 


*İsmail Tokalak*
Odatv.com

1- Benn Rusell, Brown 'ignored warnings over sale of gold reserves' The Indepenedent, 16.04.2007

2- BBC News, Blair's bank job worth $5m a year, 14.01.2008, http://news.bbc.co.uk

----------

